# Whats good with hummus



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi, my name is Erin and I am a hummus addict.









Ok, well I love hummus. I was wondering what everyone eats with it.
I eat it on crackers and carrots as of now.
Any suggestions?


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

My daughter likes me to make her hummus sandwiches:

Hummus
Whole wheat bread
Shredded carrot
Sunflower seeds
Baby greens

And don't forget the ever popular hummus and pita bread.


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

Bread, tortilla chips, and sandwiches.


----------



## mchalehm (Feb 5, 2007)

Trader Joe's sells soy pitas that are shockingly good toasted.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Melba toast, pretzels, rice cakes - I too am addicted to hummus. So good!


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

Home made foccaccia
whole wheat pita's
crackers
all veggies (especially red peppers)
tortilla chips
bread sticks


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm a traditionalist, it's all pitas for me. Although sometimes I do pita chips


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

My DD would say 'a spoon'.


----------



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

Sprouted grain tortillas or whole wheat tortillas and hummus make for some yummy wraps.


----------



## BunchaCrunch (Feb 9, 2007)

I *love* hummus with all sorts of raw veggies. You can also make a yummy sandwich with hummus, some sprouts, and red pepper slices tucked into a pita. Very yummy lunch.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

All of the above.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Pitas, wraps, sandwiches, mmmmmmmm


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
My DD would say 'a spoon'.

me too. I could eat my weight in hummus. God, it's delicious!


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm totally addicted, too. I make it all.the.time. My favorites are baby carrots and the pita bread from Whole Foods. For a full meal deal we make pita sandwiches with lettuce, tomato, onion, cucumber, & sprouts. Yum-mee!!


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

Any or all of the above (including spoon!). The only thing I can think to add is tuna. You can use it in place of mayo when you make tuna salad.


----------

